# What are the topics for you?



## Alex2321 (Aug 4, 2021)

hi, in these rainy days, I'm thinking about what topics this book is about. For now, I think faith. for you ?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 4, 2021)

Growing up.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 4, 2021)

Widening horizons.


----------



## Elthir (Aug 4, 2021)

The Hobbit is about Galadriel.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 5, 2021)

Elthir said:


> The Hobbit is about Galadriel.


----------



## Elthir (Aug 5, 2021)

Hahah. Egging me on I see! Plus . . . re-awakening my aching to partake of smiling bacon!
If I'm not mistaken.

But back to _The Hobbit_ . . . I've derailed enough threads lately! I believe it begins with the famous words:

*"In a tree above the ground there lived an Elf. Not a nasty, dirty tree filled with rotten eggs, nor yet a dry, bare tree with nothing in it to sit down on for the eating of bacon: it was an Elvish tree, and that means comfort."*

🐾


----------



## Ciderwell (Aug 5, 2021)

Life Lessons


----------

